# Red Cell for pregnant doe's



## byardbabe (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone ever gave their pregnant doe's red cell kind of like a prenatal vitamin? If so how much and how often?
Thnaks


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Because Red Cell has high Iron I would not use it as a prenatal vitamin. If you want to do a vitamin I would use a Nutra Drench but only every few weeks or a vitamin paste.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I use a mix that includes red cell for my pregnant does. I had several does that came to me with deficiencies and I know the soil in our area has certain things it lacks so local hay doesn't fill everything in, and i don't grain them for the last two months or so (and they don't seem to be eating enough of their minerals to make up for what they need). I mix a little iodized salt (one of my does came to me with pretty severe iodine deficiency) with one part red cell, one part water, two parts molasses and if I know they are lacking something specific I get some vitamins and crush them to a fine power and mix that in (most recently B complex). I dose them with it every day but only like 3 or 4 CC's orally. They love the stuff, lick it up like candy. Probably because with all that molasses it IS like candy. I also give it to anyone who seems stressed or otherwise not at 100%. Not sure it helps but it seems to make them feel like they are getting spoiled and perks them up.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Freedomstar- Is iron not good for perg. goats?? I have been putting a little red cell on top of the goats grain and some of those does are bred, just wondering if I am making a issue. Between them all no one gets a lot of the red cell.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The problem with iron is that it binds copper and then your goat won't absorb copper. Certainly they need some iron but if they aren't anemic or in some way deficient in iron, I wouldn't give it.

What kind of minerals do you have out? Do you give a copper bolus and a BoSe shot about a month before kidding?

Realistically, if you are providing quality hay, feed and minerals, they really should be ok without further supplements other than the above mentioned if you are in a copper and/or selenium deficient area.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Jessica my reasoning for no extra copper unless needed is just as ksalvagno stated. The iron will bind the much needed copper and make it unavailable to the gaots. 
Good free choice loose minerals should provide needed minerals. You can also offer kelp meal if you want to provide more trace minerals.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thats why I went red cell they will not eat any mineral I put out, I have 6 different kinds and keep putting fresh out. They were copper def. but have most to the way they should be. Thank you guys I will cut the red cell out.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have minerals out - they eat as needed - however, I still copper bolus 1-2 times a year depending on the doe. I have one doe that needs it quarterly and found that her lines are that way.

Now Red Cell has been given in prego girls but ONLY as needed to treat for something that is life threatening to the animal. I personally do not give ANYTHING to my preggo does unless needed - just to be safe


----------



## Pily (Dec 16, 2018)

Red cell made my 2 of my pregnant goats abort. Do not give red cell to pregnant goats!!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

One year I had about 5 does that got a heavy worm load and I had to give red cell to them. They all carried to term. Even if they aborted if I was in the same situation I would still give it. There’s not point in worrying about the kids of the doe is going to die. 
BUT with everything that is given to does one really needs to weigh the pros and cons. If I think one of my does need something to survive but might make them abort or is considered not good for the kids I give it. If I think it wouldn’t hurt the doe but would probably be ok waiting I wait. Right now I have a few does that are starting to show a little copper deficiency, they are due in about 20 days. I’m waiting. No point in stressing them out if they are going to survive for another 20 days


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I've given it to pregnant does as well without an issue. You just have to be careful with the dose and not give too much.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I've given it to pregnant does as well without an issue. You just have to be careful with the dose and not give too much.


What dose do you recommend?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is an older post. 

6 cc's per 100 lbs.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Pam, I was looking for info. I have an anemic doe due next week that's been wormed and wormed. I want to give red cell, but was looking for info on it during pregnancy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad I helped.
Praying she gets better soon. :hug:


----------

